# Is this site legit? (rev3ds)



## Sol Sanctum (Feb 27, 2015)

I've been behind times lately and thinking about getting a DStwo Supercard. With it's GBA emulator; it really seems to be what I would like the most in a flashcart, but I was in for a rude awakening.
When I went to buy this cart after watching tons of reviews; I found that it was out of stock. . . Everywhere.
After much Internet browsing I finally found a site that didn't mention themselves as being out of stock. They do say that the cart is not in production, but from what I see. It seems like they have one.

www.rev3ds.com/home/10-supercard-dstwo.html

So my main question is, if I order from this site; will a DStwo Supercard show up at my front door, or will I be majorly disappointed? And if I won't; where could I get one?


----------



## BestR4i3DS.com (Feb 27, 2015)

DStwo stopped production for several months,
all sellers don't have stock for a long time,
you'd better choose other flashcarts or wait the DStwo+


----------



## Sol Sanctum (Feb 27, 2015)

I understand that it's been discontinued. The wii was discontinued a long time ago, but it can still be found for 50 bucks on EBay. And like I said; I'm behind times. I don't have a 3ds to play the DStwo+.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 28, 2015)

Being disappointed is mostly subjective in nature, basically what you are expecting, what and how it does it will likely determine that for you. 

You can go through several reviews of it:
haddad's youtube review of it: 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/supercard-dstwo-review.236513/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/supercard-dstwo-review.241242/

As you know the DSTWO is basically no longer being made, finding a vendor still selling them will be hard. This makes choices like I want a [INSERT MY COUNTRY HERE] vendor very very unlikely.



http://www.gamersection.ca/product_info.php?cPath=30_35&products_id=977
The site you listed above.

You should email them and find out if they have them in stock before buying, buying first and finding out that they are sold out is likely to tie up your money if your on a budget.


----------



## Sol Sanctum (Mar 3, 2015)

Will the DStwo+ be compatable for the DSi? There isn't really much information about it yet. If it is; I will just wait for it to be released.

Also, i did send an email to them last week and there hasn't been a reply. That's why I came to you guys.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 3, 2015)

I got no info on the DSTWO+ to tell you if it will work on a DSi or not.

If you really can't wait for a DSTWO+, you can buy a DSONEi or a R4 clone in the meantime to tide you over. Your only going to be spending 20 bucks tops if your on a budget or something to get a DSTWO/+.

DSONEi: http://www.3ds-flashcart.com/supercard-dsonei-mini-support-for-3dsdsidsdsi-xl-p-197.html
This is the only place I seen that has a DSONEi/mini left

R4 clone:
https://www.wcrepairs.com/en/nintendo/85-r4i-3ds-r4ds-wood-free-micro-usb-reader-.html
http://www.modchipsdirect.com/r4i-3ds-r4ds-wood.html
these are in the US.

http://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=149
https://www.usahotstuff.com/10-wood-r4i-gold-3ds-rts-r4idscn.html
http://www.bestr4i3ds.com/r4i-gold-3ds-flash-card-for-nintendo-3ds-dsillxl-ndsi-ndsl-p-19.html
Or you can buy from a vendor you like to buy from. I'd be here all day if I had to go look up every vendor that had one.


---

You can go here and listen to any rumors on the DSTWO+: https://gbatemp.net/threads/supercard-dstwo-confirmed.377984/
Other than it being confirmed, we know very little.


----------



## Sol Sanctum (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I'm pretty much set on getting a dstwo because of the GBA emulation so an r4 clone or DSonei aren't really what I'm looking for.
I guess I will wait and see what happens with the DStwo+ and if it can't be played on DSi I'll just settle for an r4.


----------



## shezrai (Mar 13, 2015)

Sol Sanctum said:


> Thanks for the help. I'm pretty much set on getting a dstwo because of the GBA emulation so an r4 clone or DSonei aren't really what I'm looking for.
> I guess I will wait and see what happens with the DStwo+ and if it can't be played on DSi I'll just settle for an r4.



So did you ever figure out if rev3ds has them?

I'm looking too.  I have a dsi xl...

Rev3ds still has them listed. Does anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 14, 2015)

http://www.gamersection.ca/product_info.php?cPath=30_35&products_id=977

I suggest you email and ask if they still have this in stock befor eyou buy.


----------



## shezrai (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.   
I did email the rev3ds site that still has it listed as in stock. .. they don't have it.... 
and i would take your advice and email gamersection also but i got lucky.   I posted an ad on a local video game facebook group and like 5 minutes later I got a response.   Picked it up 30 minutes later. ...... $25.


----------

